# [Brenner] CD-R wird nicht erkannt



## dadiscobeat (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem mit meinem Brenner. Dieser erkennt seit kurzem keine CD-R Rohlinge mehr. Der Brenner heisst NU DDW-081 DVD+RW.
Er erkennt aber komischerweise DVD-Rohlinge ohne Probleme. 
Ich hab alle Firmware Updates gemacht, aber irgendwie hat nichts geholfen.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte ?
Ich hab verschiedene Marken von CD-R Rohlingen versucht, aber keine Chance.
Ich werde immer aufgefordert einen leeren Datenträger einzulegen.

daDisco


----------

